# H: Plastic DE wyches W: Plastic Kabalite Warriors (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have for trade:

Metal Lelith

2 boxes of the newest wyches (6 built including Hellatrix who is primed and equipped with agoniser, one wych has shardnet and impaler and another has razor flails) one box is still sealed. 


I am looking for 2 boxes of the newest kabalite warriors (dont mind if built or primed just not painted) and new archon (dont mind if metal or finecast)

I do not mind seperating them as long as you tell me which box you would like if you want the sealed one or thats open and started to being built also wether or not you want lelith aswell.

UK only trade please.

Thanks for looking :victory:

Gothic


----------

